# Whats the best free website creator??



## thegreatjmat (Feb 25, 2006)

Whats the best free website creator?? like Freewebs Tripod/Lycos and Geocities
List Others Please


----------



## Markei (Mar 24, 2006)

I've only ever used Tripod when i first started out - i think it's quite good, depending on your needs... 
have a look at www.bluevoda.com (i think?!) - it's software you download and make your site in - quite like frontpage but better...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Markei said:


> I've only ever used Tripod when i first started out - i think it's quite good, depending on your needs...
> have a look at www.bluevoda.com (i think?!) - it's software you download and make your site in - quite like frontpage but better...


I don't see a price, just the "enter your email for a "download link and instructions"."

Judging by the introiduction video, it's tailored for business so will probably be pricy?


----------



## Markei (Mar 24, 2006)

It's free! :up:


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Then I'm gonna try it 
If it is as good as the lady in the video says it is


----------



## Markei (Mar 24, 2006)

It seems okay - wouldn't say it's as good as she does though!
I've not made a full site in it - couldn't be bothered... i'll stick with photoshop and dreamweaver..


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I just tried it out, it sucks!

It says on the site "BlueVoda is a fully functional website builder and is *100% Completely Clean*."

But the code is produces it sloppy.

Why the hell in this day and age is it producting HTML 4.01 code?


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<TITLE>Test Page Using BV</TITLE>
<META name="GENERATOR" content="Created by BlueVoda">
</HEAD>
<BODY bgcolor="#000000" text="#FFFFFF">
<DIV style="position:absolute;left:30px;top:30px;width:150px;height:32px;z-index:0" align="left">
<FONT style="FONT-SIZE:10pt" color="#FFFFFF" face="Arial">Hello Everyone<BR>
This is a test</FONT>
</DIV>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```
That's the simple page I just made.

Also, it had a problem with me saving the page as "*.html"

I'm going to uninstall it right now.


----------



## thegreatjmat (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah I checked it out, it does suck


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

One that I have seen, and thought looked pretty good was created by crystalfibers.com, it is called Matrix2K but I haven't used it, my nephew was using it, and he liked it.
I am not sure how strict it is, nor what version it is because it has been around for a while but I did notice they say it is updated and mozilla compliant. I am guessing it is 4.01 as well as I bet most free ones are.

http://www.crystalfibers.com/index.php?topicid=47


----------



## thegreatjmat (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, ill check it out, never heard of it though


----------



## Markei (Mar 24, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> I just tried it out, it sucks!
> 
> It says on the site "BlueVoda is a fully functional website builder and is *100% Completely Clean*."
> 
> ...


Don't forget that the software is FREE. If you want industry standard - you pay for it. 
Or the way which we can't mention on here...

If you look at their company it's their main product, proberbly just a way to get people interested in the company - you have to type your email add in there so they can spam you about other things like Vodabids etc...


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Markei said:


> i'll stick with photoshop and dreamweaver..


I agree!  In my opinion Dreamweaver and Photoshop are the best to create a website with. Quite easy to use (I learnt how to use them in 2 weeks) and also easy to make things with (ie rollovers etc.). And Freewebs seems to be unlimited so far, I have many videos on the actual site itself and I haven't exceeded my bandwidth yet!


----------



## sehodge (May 14, 2005)

Here are some FREE html editors. I use Homesite 4.5.2, but it is no longer available.

1st Page 2000 http://www.evrsoft.com/1stpage2.shtml

EasyHtml http://www.geocities.com/ResearchTriangle/1500/easyhtml/

HTML-Kit Build 292 http://www.chami.com/html-kit/download/

MAX's HTML Beauty++ 2004 http://www.htmlbeauty.com/


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

I've tried virtually all the freeware web editors and came to the conclusion that they all suck. I finally bought Site Spinner for $49. and I love it. I wouldn't use Dreamweaver, FrontPage or Adobe GoLive if they were free. (Yes, I tried them too.)


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I have used the freeware HTML editor:
Arachnophilia: http://arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/

-- Tom


----------

